#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Что пьет популяция форума?

## До

Какой чай мы пьем или его аналоги?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ройбуш.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пиво "Новая Бавария", полутёмное особое (№ 15). А когда пива нет - тогда да, чай.  :Frown:  Какой придётся. Зелёный или чёрный. Не особенно заморачиваясь насчёт сорта.

----------


## Банзай

Дима, как ты мог??
Это моя игровая позиция, впредь будь аккуратен, создадим толчею на поле.
Светлое, легкое, желательно нефильтрат, остальное суета.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Медовуху!

----------


## tsun

кофеёк  :Wink:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ох, после вчерашней водочки и пива голова малость туманная.
Но всем напиткам предпочитаю Даржелинг и другие индийские (английские) чаи. Зелённым чаем заправляюсь редко, не сезон.
Люблю какао (как там его - горячий chocolate)

----------


## Аньезка

Зелёный чай (лучше с жасмином) (Greenfield, Ahmad, Twining), кофе
многие из названных в опросе даже не знаю, к своему стыду

----------


## Lara

"Солнце Будды"(черный чай с медовым кустом, лимонной миртой, лимонной травой, инжиром, сладким деревом, вербеной и жень-шенем).

----------


## Ersh

Предпочитаю улун. А так - любой развесной зеленый чай, пуер, соки, айс-ти, кофе - теперь не часто.

----------


## PampKin Head

Чай "Шахид" пакистанского развесу...

----------


## Alex

Однозначно Пуэр!!!

----------


## Аньезка

Купила сегодня "Дворцовый Пу-Эр" фирмы "Чайная коллекция" - хоть попробовать, что это такое. Сижу пью. Очень странный вкус. Какой-то привкус плесени, не находите? :Smilie:

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Пу Эр 70-х г. "Золотая Дыня" - то без чего начинается утро приятного дня, к великому моему сожалению.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Теплый аромат домашнего плета, камина треск, сквозьняк пёстрой осени в душу тренирующей тело к подвигу великого свершения - перехода сквозь через зиму к весне.Пу Эр чай осени,зима "красные" укрепляущие согревающие чаи Анна.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Памкин, а там случаем чай Талиб или Талибан не продают? мало ли, национальные традиции.

----------


## Gonzo

Чай, Матэ, Какао, Кофе...
Всё - без сахара  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Зелёный чай.
Так и проголосовал!

----------


## Шаман

Не стал голосовать, потому как опрос не отражает такие условия, как изменение сезона, изменение энергии в сезоне, тривиальное состояние погоды за окном.

Сейчас пью "Майский" крупнолистовой чай, иногда сочетая с кудином и мёдом. Пью соки, изредка - квас и пепси.
Для зелёного чая не сезон. Скоро буду переходить опять на жасминовый, а к лету - на зелёные чаи. Впрочем, до лета надо ещё дожить. Поживём - увидим  :Wink: 

Хороший чай (или напиток) - это который во-время и по настроению.

----------


## Yuki

Кофе. Почти на уровне зависимости :Smilie: 
С некоторых пор начинаю понимать прелесть чая.

----------


## Komuso

Зависит от настроения. Зелёный разных сортов, улуны (люблю жасминовый и жень-шеневый), пуэры или травяные. Нередко - сенча, иногда - японский порошковый в контексте чайной церемонии.

----------


## Юля

Чабрец - оч. вкусно!

----------


## Chikara

любой зеленый китайский, но лучше женьшеневый. Вообще черный чай лет 10 уже не пью, только зеленый. Как плохо, что у нас в России его нигде не подают

----------


## Роллинзов

улун. Те Гуаньинь

----------


## PampKin Head

Перешел на *ройбуш\ройбос*. http://www.rooibos.ru/property

----------


## Люся

По утрам чашечку кофе, дань привычке  :Smilie:  А для удавольствия пью зеленый чай с жасмином. Мне подруга подарила чайник, который стоит на чашке. Орифлеймовский. В отличии от косметики, вызывающей у меня аллергию, чайник с чашечкой очень красивые и удобны в пользовании, какраз для одного человека. Сижу по вечерам в полном одиночестве, завариваю свой любимый чай, тут же наливаю в чашку, и пью, доливая в чайник кипятка. И так до третьяка  :Smilie:  Потом бегаю в маленькую комнатку пол ночи, так как жасмин имеет мочегонный и очищающий эффект  :Smilie:  
Мне нравится  :Smilie:  
Из алкоголя пила  только светлое "Киликия" пиво, сейчас не пью ничего  :Smilie: 
Вот

А да еще, забыла сказать. черный чай с бергамотом очень хорошо снимает похмелье  :Smilie:  

Про травяные чаи отдельный разговор, начну как нибудь при надобности  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> "Солнце Будды"(черный чай с медовым кустом, лимонной миртой, лимонной травой, инжиром, сладким деревом, вербеной и жень-шенем).


Заинтересовало, доступен такой чай  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Lara

Угу  :Smilie:

----------


## Steppenwolf

Спасибо за опрос. Почитал википедию, узнал, что такое пуэр и улун. Только не нашел, что такое Лао ча и Дарджилинг.  А то может пью, да не знаю  :Smilie: 

Пью черный чай. Любимая разновидность - Tibetan Raspberry  :Smilie:  . Интересно, растет ли на Тибете малина? 

Раньше увлекался зеленым чаем, но теперь увлечение прошло. 

Вне дома приходится пить кофе, так как Америка - кофейная страна, а я не любитель чая в пакетиках, завареваемого в полулитровых бумажных стаканчиках  :Smilie:  . Иногда, красное вино, особенно когда наливают на халяву

----------


## Kamla

Пью все что придется кроме алкоголя,чёрного кофе,и консервантов.

----------


## Andrew Russo

чисто вода
иногда у лун, зеленый чай, черный чай
Все зависит потребности (а потребность много отчего зависит  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Aufschnaiter

коньячок-с

----------


## Топпер

Вопрос к имеющим обеты паньчасила и употребляющим спиртное: как вы это совмещаете?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Вопрос к имеющим обеты паньчасила и употребляющим спиртное: как вы это совмещаете?


Молча

----------


## fkruk

Зеленый чай, черный, матэ. В последнее время - лапачо.

----------


## Топпер

2 *Dorje Dugarov*



> Молча


Т.е. нарушаете?  :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

Пью напиток, который вывела прошлым летом:

Целый лимон на поллитра простой, не тёплой воды.
Щепотка корицы, и чёрной соли.
Ложка-две тёмного сахара по вкусу.
, или пью горячий, тоже вывела, неско лет назад:
на 250гр воды (кипятка)
чайная ложка тёртого имбиря.
ромашка, и мята (пропорции одинаковые, но по вкусу)
корица немножко. тёмный сахар, или мёд.

а ещё розмарин с шалфеем катит.Можно мешать с зелёным.можно без сахара.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> 2 *Dorje Dugarov*
> 
> Т.е. нарушаете?


Странно наверное слышать от меня такое... но у меня вообще нет ни каких формальных обетов, даже формального Прибежища.

Все мои обязательства и обеты (Прибежище, бодхичитта и всё такое) внутренние.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Dorje Dugarov*



> Странно наверное слышать от меня такое... но у меня вообще нет ни каких формальных обетов, даже формального Прибежища.


Напротив. Логично и вполне понятно: нет обетов - нет и нарушения обетов

----------


## Влад

"Принцесса Нури" pekoe - дёшево и сердито (пару ложек на кружку)

----------

